# Producing Seeds On Auto ak47



## darksideofoz (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello,

I'm about produce some seeds, have a bit of male pollen and rodelization pollen. Would like to know the different in yield each fertilization technique produces.

For example : the amount of seeds produced from male pollinating a female at 23 days flowering.

compared to

Selfed pollen (rodelization) pollinating another female at 23 days flowering.

Looking to produce roughtly 2000 seeds to keep for next year. I know this is possible for male to female but female seeds would be nice in this quantity !! 

How many plants would you need to produce that much pollen? (to create female seeds)


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 3, 2008)

1 male can produce 2000 seeds.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 4, 2008)

Rodelization pollen--isn't that really just pollen from a hermie female?


----------



## darksideofoz (Oct 4, 2008)

Yes, since a male can develop many bananas...it creates plenty of pollen...

what I am wondering, whats the comparison between the two in pollen production... If I were to use soma's female seed producing method (rodelization) How many seeds could be produced in comparison to male pollen....it seems obvious that it wouldnt produce nearly as much but I haven't done this so need a second opinion please. 

a few thousand female seeds would be nice...


----------



## Funkfarmer (Oct 4, 2008)

Try it and let us know.


----------



## Hick (Oct 5, 2008)

darksideofoz said:
			
		

> Yes, since a male can develop many bananas...it creates plenty of pollen...
> 
> what I am wondering, whats the comparison between the two in pollen production... If I were to use soma's female seed producing method (rodelization) How many seeds could be produced in comparison to male pollen....it seems obvious that it wouldnt produce nearly as much but I haven't done this so need a second opinion please.
> 
> a few thousand female seeds would be nice...



but how do you feel about a few thousand HERMIE seeds??? ... roedelization is a "very" tricky and IMO, very poor method of producing seeds.  
IMO, just use your 100% male pollen and get your standard F1 cross. Do us all a favor,..forget the rodelization(hermaphradation) process...


----------



## maineharvest (Oct 5, 2008)

i just harvested my pollinated female the other day and one plant can definitly produce 2000 seeds.  I have  been picking all the seeds out of the bud and on one branch i would say i have about two or three hundred seeds.  on a bud the size of a quarter i get about ten or fifteen seeds.  Im not sure but i think its the white pistils that collect the pollen so for every white hair thats on the plant is a potential seed.  I think, dont quote me on this.   Like Hick said, No hermies!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 5, 2008)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> i just harvested my pollinated female the other day and one plant can definitly produce 2000 seeds.  I have  been picking all the seeds out of the bud and on one branch i would say i have about two or three hundred seeds.  on a bud the size of a quarter i get about ten or fifteen seeds.  Im not sure but i think its the white pistils that collect the pollen so for every white hair thats on the plant is a potential seed.  I think, dont quote me on this.   Like Hick said, No hermies!!



I had an entire crop--6 beautiful girls--pollinated by a hermie in my younger, dumber days.  Not only is the quality of the bud less, I would guess that at least 75% of your bud weight is seeds.  Like Hick and Maineharvest said, No hermies!!


----------



## time4tokin20s (Oct 5, 2008)

You would have to let a female go for a long time to produce male bananas for the rodelization technique .Even then it's still a gamble because it might not work and you will of wasted a good harvest because you will have had to let it go too long.Of course if you're gonna try it I'm gonna be watching because I've never seen it done with an auto yet.


----------



## darksideofoz (Oct 5, 2008)

thanks for the feedback guys, some good points were put across. 

safe way is to create f1s and just toss males later but if you guys theres a possibility that the seeds will end up hermy then forget it. it is still worth experimenting with none the less.


----------



## born2killspam (Oct 7, 2008)

But you aren't planning to use the female pollen on the exact same plant that produced it correct?  If so then you don't face the same developmental problems that cause seeds from self'd plants to be likely to herm easily..  
Female1xFemale1 gives you pretty much the same results as a cousin ******* festival, but female1xfemale2 crosses still invigorate the genetics..


----------



## Hick (Oct 7, 2008)

useing hermies in "any" scenario is just plain wrong...just as a "cousin *** fest",, as you so _eloquently_ put it... is wrong!


----------



## born2killspam (Oct 7, 2008)

You can't fight feminized seeds though, they're here to stay..  And hermaphrodism is the only way to obtain them..  
I don't know if there are any plants out there that don't have the capacity to herm, if so I hope that trait is kept pure in atleast one line..
Beyond that resistance to herming is key..  I definately agree that mystery hermaphrodites need to be culled without exception, but if a plant resists herming under typical stresses very well, and only succumbs to extreme methods like silver, or gibberelic acid, then its a decent feminizing candidate, and if crossed with separate female developmental defects that stress the seedlings to hermaphrodism can be avoided..
In a way I wish feminized seeds didn't even exist, but since they have to, they may as well be as well selected as possible..
Its a real bummer though when you can only get a strain in feminized form..  That really pisses me off..  I also find it sketchy when new strains seem to pop up instantly feminized..


----------



## darksideofoz (Oct 7, 2008)

born2killspam said:
			
		

> But you aren't planning to use the female pollen on the exact same plant that produced it correct?If so then you don't face the same developmental problems that cause seeds from self'd plants to be likely to herm easily..
> Female1xFemale1 gives you pretty much the same results as a cousin ******* festival, but female1xfemale2 crosses still invigorate the genetics..



Yes! I would take the pollen the female plant 1 produced and use it on a different female of the same strain with highly desirable features. So you say it creates invigorate genetics...hmm sounds good when two sick phenos in the mix. 

Under ideal conditions, what do you think the probability is of trannies appearing?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 7, 2008)

darksideofoz said:
			
		

> So you say it creates invigorate genetics...



NO, it creates hermies.  It is not worth "experimenting" with.  IMO, hermies are a bane to marijuana genetics.


----------



## born2killspam (Oct 7, 2008)

Its impossible to say what your success rate would be, but if the pollen didn't come from a plant that just mysteriously showed balls one day, and your mother candidate doesn't have a propensity to herm then you're on the right track..
Regarding the invigoration, with inbreeding in general you will end up with a genetic depression because you are much more likely to get bad recessive traits manifesting themselves..  Introduction of any new genetics will provide more dominant alleles to kick them crappy recessives into the background..
The reason I'm focusing on garbage recessive alleles is because these aren't as easily wiped out by evolution (natural or human intervened) as crappy dominant alleles..  Crappy dominant alleles translate to improbable survival 3x as often as crappy recessive alleles.. Because crappy recessive traits will only manifest if both parents pass the recessives..  If either or both parents pass the dominant allele, then the offspring will manifest the dominant trait..


----------



## darksideofoz (Oct 9, 2008)

So here is the game plan:

1. Grow out some nice phenos
2. Introduce light stress to filter hermies out for next stage
3. Choose the best pheno/least prone to hermy and use that as the mother
4. Apply GA3 powder or use soma's method of extending the flowering time by 2 weeks. It seems like you get more pollin from GA3...(opinions on that??)
5. Collect pollin and distribute on a different female of the same strain that has undergone another hermy screening similar to above. 

Trying to eliminate any chance of hermies in the S1 batch. Large scale, even a few hermies will ruin a plot. This is something that would be very beneficial if could yield results of 99% female ratio or close to it. Need your help to try and accomplish this.


----------

